# SC/NC Regulations-Job as an EMT with DUAC on Record?



## Hnicole123 (May 14, 2012)

I have searched everything and cannot seem to find an adequate answer. A little over 8 months ago I was charged with a duac in SC. This was a one-time offense. I have only one other ticket on my driving record and have never had an accident. Now, what I'm wondering is, if I can still become an EMT and get a job with this on my record. I'm working on getting my adsap finished so I can get my license back. It was a mistake and I really want this. I assume I would need a valid license for a job...which I plan on getting before even taking the course. I'm just trying to find answers right now. I don't want to go to school for nothing. Please, if you're response includes judgement about what I've done, keep it to yourself. I know what I done, I don't need it confirmed. I'm just trying to go to school.


----------



## ABEMS (May 14, 2012)

I believe most jobs will require some sort of driving and criminal record check. How long ago and severity of driving and/or criminal convictions will determine if a company will employ you or not. Best of luck to you.


----------



## medicdan (May 14, 2012)

Hnicole123 said:


> I have searched everything and cannot seem to find an adequate answer. A little over 8 months ago I was charged with a duac in SC. This was a one-time offense. I have only one other ticket on my driving record and have never had an accident. Now, what I'm wondering is, if I can still become an EMT and get a job with this on my record. I'm working on getting my adsap finished so I can get my license back. It was a mistake and I really want this. I assume I would need a valid license for a job...which I plan on getting before even taking the course. I'm just trying to find answers right now. I don't want to go to school for nothing. Please, if you're response includes judgement about what I've done, keep it to yourself. I know what I done, I don't need it confirmed. I'm just trying to go to school.



Frankly, I have no idea what a DUAC is... or where you are (and how local laws affect this status). Many states require you to make a statement about past convictions, and many employers ask about your driving history (as well as request an official record). 

Right now, supply exceeds demand for EMTs- and companies may have a hundred applications for one open job. If a company has the choice between two equally qualified employees, one with a blemish or ticket on their driving record, and one without, I can almost guarantee they'll choose the "safer driver".


----------



## Hnicole123 (May 14, 2012)

Duac is like a dui. I understand that you can still go to school and that with any job, backgrounds are looked into. My main concern is if having something like that completely disqualifies you from getting an EMT job.


----------



## medicdan (May 14, 2012)

Hnicole123 said:


> Duac is like a dui. I understand that you can still go to school and that with any job, backgrounds are looked into. My main concern is if having something like that completely disqualifies you from getting an EMT job.


What i'm telling you is that these policies vary regionally... if you tell us where you're from, we may be able to help.
While the DUI may not immediately exclude you from certification or licensure, the job market may.


----------



## ABEMS (May 14, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> What i'm telling you is that these policies vary regionally... if you tell us where you're from, we may be able to help.
> While the DUI may not immediately exclude you from certification or licensure, the job market may.



If you would just read the title, hes in the North carolina/south carolina area.


----------



## Christopher (May 14, 2012)

Hnicole123 said:


> I have searched everything and cannot seem to find an adequate answer. A little over 8 months ago I was charged with a duac in SC. This was a one-time offense. I have only one other ticket on my driving record and have never had an accident. Now, what I'm wondering is, if I can still become an EMT and get a job with this on my record. I'm working on getting my adsap finished so I can get my license back. It was a mistake and I really want this. I assume I would need a valid license for a job...which I plan on getting before even taking the course. I'm just trying to find answers right now. I don't want to go to school for nothing. Please, if you're response includes judgement about what I've done, keep it to yourself. I know what I done, I don't need it confirmed. I'm just trying to go to school.



A DUI does not necessarily keep you from obtaining your NC EMS certification. Some criminal offenses can keep you from obtaining your EMS cert, but usually you'll submit documentation as to the circumstances surrounding your conviction and potentially go before a state board.

However, it likely would keep your employer's insurance company from approving you, which I know to be a reason some folks do not get jobs in EMS in my area.

Most require a "clean bill of driving health" within the last year and nothing major in the last 3. I can't say definitively, but I'm certain DUI's are taken into consideration for the last 10 for most major providers.


----------



## medicdan (May 14, 2012)

ABEMS said:


> If you would just read the title, hes in the North carolina/south carolina area.



My mistake. I did not read the title fully.

Through my skillful google-fu, I was able to uncover this (in less than 30 seconds of research!):

Code of Laws of South Carolina, Title 44, Chapter 61, Article 1, 


> §44-61-160.
> (G) The department, or a person or entity licensed or certified under this section is required to disclose to the solicitor or his designee information received that could aid in the investigation or prosecution of criminal activity. This includes, but is not limited to, information concerning child abuse, *felony driving under the influence*, assaults, or other crimes regardless of whether the information is obtained before, during, or after treatment. All information received by the solicitor shall be held confidential by the solicitor or his designee unless such information is necessary for criminal investigation and prosecution.


Source: http://www.scdhec.gov/health/ems/44-61-10.pdf
This shows you are obligated to report your offense to the DOH/OEMS

You are required to submit to a background check, and it appears the DOH reserves the right to deny your certification for any reason...

http://www.scdhec.gov/health/ems/

In North Carolina, a simple google search showed 10A NCAC 13P .0701


> (e)  The Department may amend, deny, suspend, or revoke the credentials of EMS personnel for any of the following reasons:
> [among other things...]
> (5)           conviction in any court of a crime involving moral turpitude, a conviction of a felony, or conviction of a crime involving the scope of practice of credentialed EMS personnel;


http://reports.oah.state.nc.us/ncac...mmission/subchapter p/subchapter p rules.html
Further,


> 10A NCAC 13P .0511        CRIMINAL HISTORIES
> (a)  The criminal background histories for all individuals who apply for EMS credentials, seek to renew EMS credentials, or hold EMS credentials shall be reviewed pursuant to G.S. 131E-159(g).
> (b)  In addition to Paragraph (a) of this Rule, the OEMS shall carry out the following for all EMS Personnel whose primary residence is outside North Carolina, individuals who have resided in North Carolina for 60 months or less, and individuals under investigation that may be subject to administrative enforcement action by the Department under the provisions of Rule .0701(e) of this Subchapter:
> (1)           obtain a signed consent form for a criminal history check;
> ...



Good Luck, OP, I hope this helps...


----------



## crazycajun (May 14, 2012)

Hnicole123 said:


> I have searched everything and cannot seem to find an adequate answer. A little over 8 months ago I was charged with a duac in SC. This was a one-time offense. I have only one other ticket on my driving record and have never had an accident. Now, what I'm wondering is, if I can still become an EMT and get a job with this on my record. I'm working on getting my adsap finished so I can get my license back. It was a mistake and I really want this. I assume I would need a valid license for a job...which I plan on getting before even taking the course. I'm just trying to find answers right now. I don't want to go to school for nothing. Please, if you're response includes judgement about what I've done, keep it to yourself. I know what I done, I don't need it confirmed. I'm just trying to go to school.



Your biggest issue is trying to get a company to hire you with this on your record. Most require a clean ten year driving record. Other require a clean 3 year record. If they cannot get you insured the chances of getting hired are very slim if even possible. 911 county services will not touch you. Especially if the conviction is going to remain on your record. I know you are accepting responsibility for what you done but it will still follow you until it comes off of your record. Try and getting it removed after a year and then consider going to school. That way you don't waste your money. Also realize that the EMT job scene is very scarce. Jobs are limited and the market is flooded with out of work basics. SC and NC are in the same boat. Hope this helps


----------

